# Bad days



## Scout_379 (Jul 6, 2004)

We all have them, admit it, those days where you feel unconfident and weak in your technique, or just plain unbalanced mentally. Those days when you do things wrong when they had come so naturally before. 

I'd like to know your thoughts on this, and your ways of dealing with a "bad day"


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 6, 2004)

Scout_379 said:
			
		

> We all have them, admit it, those days where you feel unconfident and weak in your technique, or just plain unbalanced mentally. Those days when you do things wrong when they had come so naturally before.
> 
> I'd like to know your thoughts on this, and your ways of dealing with a "bad day"


Good question. I'd like to hear some thoughts on this too. Unfortunately I'm still too new at MA to be of any help on this topic but I hope it gets some good replies.

:asian:


----------



## The Kai (Jul 6, 2004)

Sounds simple, but you keep training and push yourself, your median will come up so your next bad day will seem a little less.

The other side of the coin is maybe take time away and do something different, recharge, reset and then start training
Todd


----------



## OC Kid (Jul 6, 2004)

It all depends on where the bad day comes from. If it is a off day and I feel tired I listen to my body or mind and rest it.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Jul 6, 2004)

Oh I have plenty of these, I recently changed schools and techniques that i did "perfectly" before are now coming into question and are done differently at my new school.  This brings up a lot of "confidence" issues for me.  I usually tend to get frustrated and question my reasons for practicing the arts.  I then take the long drive home from the studio and by the time i hit my garage door opener, i have come to terms with "it" and am ready to begin again.   Or sometimes i just punch and kick the wavemaster while i blast some loud music.  Get it all out!  This works wonders for me. 

Just have faith in yourself and your ability, keep training and listen to your body.   I agree with OC Kid and The Kai - to learn to recharge.  

 Donna %-}


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jul 6, 2004)

I had one of those recently.I had planned on doing some one on one training with a freind,but somebody ruined my attitude before I was ready to go train.Since the type of training we had planned on doing was rather intense,I decided it was a bad idea to train in that frame of mind.I just don't think it's fair to my training partner to train if I can't leave the anger behind.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 6, 2004)

Just keep trying to do your best on those bad days. Later take time to see in your mind what you did correct and what and where the problems occured. 
 Sometimes relaxing just a little will smooth out some of the problems. I think most of us have had days where we just tried to hard and NOTHING went right. The more we tried the worse it became.
 Remember tomorrow is another day and everything will be different.


----------



## Shotochem (Jul 9, 2004)

We all have those days.  I just happen to have a lot of them :wink2: 

I just suck it up and keep going.  I have found that the more hard work and effort I put in the less of those bad days I have.  

On the other side of the coin......

When you get one of those nights when everything goes right, it just makes all those bad days worth it.


----------



## Scout_379 (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks for all of your input and advice. I have recently started meditating regularly every day for (extended periods somtimes lol), and this has led me to believe the the whole "bad/off day" is nothing but mental. I am not working yet, and the stresses of school are over [at least for the summer ]. And with the new addition of meditation, I have not experienced a bad day, or any other "emotionally challenged" days of unrest. 

I think that bad days are caused by "too many minds" (_The last Samurai_). When your mind is somewhere else other than the present moment of training.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Jul 17, 2004)

Scout_379 said:
			
		

> Thanks for all of your input and advice. I have recently started meditating regularly every day for (extended periods somtimes lol), and this has led me to believe the the whole "bad/off day" is nothing but mental. I am not working yet, and the stresses of school are over [at least for the summer ]. And with the new addition of meditation, I have not experienced a bad day, or any other "emotionally challenged" days of unrest.
> 
> I think that bad days are caused by "too many minds" (_The last Samurai_). When your mind is somewhere else other than the present moment of training.



It is wonderful that you have found peace in the practice of meditation - have you seen the thread on this down below?  It is true that meditation brings a sense of equanimity to your life and things seem less stressful.  Good luck in your journey.

Donna  :asian:


----------

